# WOOD VS SYNTHETIC.IS THERE MUCH OF A DIFFRENCE?



## BILL CARSON (Jun 2, 2013)

I know some will say, it all depends on what the shooter likes,but am not a shooter but a novice.and i wanted to know the pros and cons of the diffrent slingshot materials,thanx,cheers........because at the moment i am still looking to aquire a slingshot so am doing my research


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wood feels nicer and is easier to work. Synthetic, depending on which one, is usually tougher and more able to survive drops and fork hits.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I carry my micarta and aluminum slingshot everywhere with me and have no fear of it being damaged. When I use to carry my wooden creations with me I would find beauty marks(aka damage) when I was done a hunt or a trek through the woods .So I decided to make a do it all sling and then I keep my nice lookers at home safe for target slinging or taking to a friends place to sling.

But there are plenty of really hard woods out there I am sure you can make a slingshot out of that can take a beating and show little wear. My weakness is I love spalted woods and they are much weaker then the average wood strength.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wood is like art work. Synthetic is tough, durable easy to work.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

My quickest answer is, if you have seen it on a knife handle, it will work. you could use balsa wood if u laminate it to steel.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I can tell you my first slingshot was a cheap Poly (model not important he has lots of Poly styles) from Simpleshots. It took all i could give it while learning. As in many fork hits from 3/8 steel and rocks etc. The hits on the forks are just barely noticeable you gotta look close. I swear a guy could beat it with a hammer and it would not break.

If it had been a wood one which ascetically looks better imho i dont think the outcome would have been so good.

I also have a HDPE Black Dragon from Wingshooter which took a hit from a stone last week and only way i know it hit is the sound. Theres no mark.

No way would i personally use wood to start off with. But you will get varying opinions.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I would use wood. I say if you are just starting out, start making slingshots, forget most of the art slingshots on this site, I am talking about a simple board cut maybe even from an HDPE cutting board if you want super tough. Or do like millions of people have been doing for years just make a slingshot from a natural forked tree branch. If you break it so what, make another, if you don't like it, so what make another. Develop your style and figure out what you like then if you really want to drop the cash order a nice one that suits YOUR style from a vendor.

Another option is to buy one of these.

http://www.keepshooting.com/trumark-s9-slingshot.html

I know it is not sexy or made out of any exotic materials but it IS a good solid slingshot that is dead cheap, suitable for anything a slingshot will do including hunting, will take a beating and will take both tubes and flats. Again, once you figure out the basics give it to someone else and buy or make yourself one that is more suited to your personal style.


----------

